# LTZ on springs



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

Alright folks I could use a little help.

Anyone out there with an LTZ on aftermarket springs? Is there a noticeable drop between the stock "sport" springs and your new setup?

Would anyone be able to post their springs and then their new wheel gap?

Thanks


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I know Chevy Cruze RS used to have lowering springs before he got his coilovers, and if I remember correctly it was a noticeable drop. Nothing big, but noticeable.


----------

